# Master Cleanse



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

There was an old (9 months) thread but I thought I would just through this out there for those who missed the last thread.

I started the cleanse 5 weeks ago and did the "modified diet" with 1 small meal a day. WOW, what a help. It has totaly reset my body to a healthy setting.

I am a 26yr old male 5'11 and when I started I had let myself go to 220lb. As my life had changed so had my lifestyle going from active and always eating to semi-active to very little activity and usualy not eating my first meal till 2-3pm and continualy eating till midnight. Seeing the new chin waving in the mirror encouraged me to jump start my new lifestyle (better eating habits and more excercise) by rejuvanating my digestive system. I lost 12 lbs in the first week and then lost 6 in the next week. Since then I have averaged about 2 lbs a week and am down to 195lb for a TOTAL LOSS OF *25LBS*.

I feel better than ever and realized that a part of this diet that I had not read about was the resizing of my stomache. I now get full after a small meal, a true novelty to me.

If you are interested in more information google "master cleanse" or "lemonade diet".


----------



## cssc (Jun 19, 2006)

Isn't that the best tasting lemonade you ever had?!


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

I couldn't handle the "with cayenne" version so I took the cayenne by pill. Much easier to drink.


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

I am on day one... starving... hungry, must eat.... think I'll go have another glass of my lemonade crud.

What is the "modified diet"?

Did you go the full 10 days and then added in one meal? What are you eating? All raw for your modified diet?

Curious and hungry


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

My modified diet included a small dinner (I do mean small) each night. I also didn't add the cayenne to the drink (I took it by pill). The drink is actualy quite good without the cayenne.


----------

